# Solved: Windows cannot start this hardware device (Code 19)



## Meddler (Jul 9, 2008)

Packard Bell Core2 Quad
OS  Vista Home Premium

Hi I have been stupid!  Can anyone please provide a solution.

I tried to be clever and load just the jewel case label programme from Roxio CD Creator 5 (which is much better than their latest versions). This was successful and worked well. Unfortunately the CD also loaded much of itself all over my system but only activated the label programme. Vista immediately blocked the incompatible Roxio driver for the DVD drive leaving it in operable.

I uninstalled Roxio 5 using Windows uninstall and activated a prior system restore point. On re-boot, system restore stated it was not successful due to an unknown error and Vista attempted to re-install Roxio 5 calling for the CD. I tried earlier restore points but they were not successful either, producing the same unknown error message.

Eventually I did a system searched for anything Roxio 5 or Adaptec including the offending driver and deleted them all.

Everything is now back to normal except for the DVD drive which is still not recognised. Device Manager shows the following message.

Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A ATA Device
Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

If anyone can tell me how to give my DVD drive the kiss of life I will be extremely grateful.


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

have you tried going through device manager and rolling back the driver. or just trying to find the dvd driver online and installing it without the roxio software


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

See http://support.microsoft.com/kb/270008


----------



## Meddler (Jul 9, 2008)

*OOtrav*
Thanks for your response. I've tried searching for an udate driver with the following results:

Device Manager lists 4 drivers
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\CDRALW2K.sys
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cdrom.sys (Has green tick and is Microsoft driver)
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys

"Roll Back Driver" is greyed out and not available.

Activating "Update Driver" returns a message "Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date.

"Roll Back Driver" remains greyed out.

*DaveBurnett*
Thanks Dave, I'll check out your link. Here's hoping..........


----------



## Meddler (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Dave

My DVD drive now lives and breathes again.

I bit the bullet and fiddled with the register for the first time as per your MS link instructions. Hey Presto! All software recognises it except for Roxio 9 that came preloaded. Who cares about that? I'm going to uninstall it anyway.

Many thanks for your excellent advice. You truly are the king of MVp's

Best regards
Meddler


----------

